

Voice Viewer - bane
http://slice-of-thai.com/voice-viewer/

======
bjackman
Great idea! For anyone who wants to try it out without installing random
software off the web, you can also view spectrograms with Audacity (and other
stuff like Adobe Audition).

------
rorydh
Anyone know any mac or linux equivalents? Would love to play with this.

Even better: First person to make a javascript version wins!

~~~
lozf
'Spek'[0] is a nice free, lightweight, open source & cross platform Spectrum
Analyser.

[0] [http://spek.cc/](http://spek.cc/)

~~~
robhack
I don't think it's really an equivalent tool. As I understood, the main point
is the real-time analysis of the microphone input. Spek seems to only analyze
a « static » sound file (same for SoX and Audacity if I'm correct).

~~~
lozf
Oh thanks, I'd missed the "live" part.

